# James Horner's "SOMETHING WICKED THIS WAY COMES" finally in release...



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, been looking for that song for my lightshow.


----------



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

My pleasure, LMB4XM... 

I also recommend Jerry Goldsmith's _"The Illustrated Man"_, a score that I think shares a similar sense of "eerie heartland nostalgia"... It has a sultry, Summery feeling that also captures a "Bradbury-esque" flavor, as the heat comes on... 

And, Bernard Herrmann's _"Portrait of Hitch"_ can be found on Amazon, as part of a decent Herrmann collection. Autumn never quite sounds complete without it to me (and it brings Autumn close in those more distant months, imo). As to Winter, well, nothing quite like Herrmann's _"Fahrenheit 451"_...


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you for posting all this, *Son-of-Thing*. I'm a great fan of Ray Bradbury and the novel _Something Wicked This Way Comes_. I saw the movie on first release, but had forgotten how good James Horner's score is. You've given many good suggestions to fill up my music shopping cart. Just mentioning the names Bernard Herrmann, Jerry Goldsmith, Howard Shore brings back so many hours of being spellbound, frightened, and delighted at the movies.


----------



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

Ah, it's my great pleasure, Caddo. For years, the only way one could listen to Horner's "SWTWC" was, as I mentioned, on the LD's b-track, and only in mono. It's great to hear it as a stand-alone score in full stereo. The SAE site is really wonderful -- I've got a wishlist going there that always gives me something to look forward to... (_and working late for_...lol)


----------



## Little Evie (Jun 14, 2009)

Son-of-Thing said:


> My pleasure, LMB4XM...
> 
> I also recommend Jerry Goldsmith's _"The Illustrated Man"_, a score that I think shares a similar sense of "eerie heartland nostalgia"... It has a sultry, Summery feeling that also captures a "Bradbury-esque" flavor, as the heat comes on...
> 
> And, Bernard Herrmann's _"Portrait of Hitch__"_ can be found on Amazon, as part of a decent Herrmann collection. Autumn never quite sounds complete without it to me (and it brings Autumn close in those more distant months, imo). As to Winter, well, nothing quite like Herrmann's _"Fahrenheit 451"_...


I have to agree..I think "Portrait of Hitch" is from "The Trouble with Harry"..One of my favorite Hitchcock films..if only for the very dark humour..but the absolutely beautiful shots of (I think) Vermont in the Autumn..


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone willing to share a copy of the SWTWC soundtrack? Unfortunately, its no longer available to purchase from that site. Its one of my favorite novels, which I'm currently re-reading & I'd really love to have the music.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

found it here - link still active http://tehparadox.com/forum/f86/something-wicked-way-comes-ost-320kbps-400384/


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

I didn't see a link. 
Do you have to register to get access to the download link?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

DJ John said:


> I didn't see a link.
> Do you have to register to get access to the download link?


Yup, registration is free, no spam, great board.


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Rich B said:


> Yup, registration is free, no spam, great board.


Thanks Rich. I'm on it now.

Btw, what's that board all about? What sort of things do they specialize in?
PM me if necessary.


----------

